# Hannah hamster Queen Adventures.



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

STARRING:
U-look-like-a-hamster
CO STARRING:
Foxxycleopatra
Cherri_B
Co-co Star(haha)
Anyone who i forgot to mention.

.........................To be continiued.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

:001_huh:

i'm intrigued


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

................dumdum dummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *theme music*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

(in a big deep voice like on adverts)

This weeks episodes.....

Hamster man.

Mushrooms' recovory

Olivers Tamed
And much much more!!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im liking the style!!! hmm we need a song....


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

YouTube - Funny Hamsters - Hamster Song

(theme song)


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am going to dream up the first scene...

I think it starts with us shopping in Hamsterville...

We are at hamsters-are-us...

When there is screeching of Hamster Cruisers on the road outside...

There is a big fat black cat in the road, chasing after a white Syrian hamster called Lightning...

It is weaving in and out of the cruisers and the big fat black cat is getting ever closer to the small furry...

U-look-like-a-hamster runs out the shop door, followed by Foxxy and Cherrie...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haha yh 

ULLAH(i sound like a god!!)
grabs lightening

Cherri grabs a cage and Foxxy nurses it back to health


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster screams....SAVE THE HAMMMMMIEEEE!!!!

The 3 heroins rip open their coats to reveal their hot pink *super-hammie-hero suits*


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

*HAMMIE POWERRRR!!!!*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Previously on H.H.Q.A ........

ULLAH meets a hamster guy called harry , he saved mushrooms life.. ullah is asked by harry to go round his house to see his hamsters()

ULLAH adores his hamsters they are all tame and friendly,, ULLAH was about to ask to his hamsterly goodness in marrige, when a guy walks in , harry then says to ULLAH

Hannah this is my *BOYFRIEND!!!!!* Jamie

ULLAH faints but quickly wakes herself up....

ULLAH COULDN'T BELEIVE IT!!!! :::


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Previously on H.H.Q.A ........
> 
> ULLAH meets a hamster guy called harry , he saved mushrooms life.. ullah is asked by harry to go round his house to see his hamsters()
> 
> ...


OMG...is this a true story??????????


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> OMG...is this a true story??????????


as true as i am female(wich is true)


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well, this just means that you can stop pining for him and concentrate on the ULLAH story!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

soooo gutted!! 
lol



ULLAH has special taming powers

C.B has special ........powers

&
F.C has special.........Powers


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Cherrie... are you on the same drugs as you were on in that taxi?

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

oooh...

Cherrie has special health sweeties!! They are pink with H's on!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Cherrie... are you on the same drugs as you were on in that taxi?
> 
> Char
> xxx


haha...yeh!! I am excited!! You should know why!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

let me guess cherii you won somthing on ebay??

hahah lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I know something you don't know! LMAO

Char
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

what what what what !!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Play nice Charley!  And follow by saying...

YES I WILL!!!

Not won anything on Ebay today!! I do have some more stuff to add the hamster bargains thread tho!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

feels dejected


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

NO WAYYY ive missed out on sooooo much! ive been in the lagoon of hamster heaven (the shower) SIF he has a boyfriend!!!!!!!! what a twist in this heroic tale!!!!! omg. hhahaa

*nibble power*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> NO WAYYY ive missed out on sooooo much! ive been in the lagoon of hamster heaven (the shower) SIF he has a boyfriend!!!!!!!! what a twist in this heroic tale!!!!! omg. hhahaa
> 
> *nibble power*


hahaha harry lol i was like i tottally knew that *shifty eyes*


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

and i want to knowwww
and i have special......hmmmmm eatting powers?


oooo i know!!!

money powers!!!!!!! hmmm thats bit shallow...we can be like the power puff girls...was there a yellow one? or was that power rangers?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahaaa i cant get enough of the shifty eyes!!! ahahahahahaaaa its really funny!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> hahaha harry lol i was like i tottally knew that *shifty eyes*


I hope he isn't on here under a mystery alias...he will think you looooove him!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> and i want to knowwww
> and i have special......hmmmmm eatting powers?
> 
> oooo i know!!!
> ...


powerrangers

~(powerpuffs, green pink & blue)~


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmm well i want to be a yellow hamster saver person  teheheee 

*nibble power*

*snuffle over and out*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hahaha 

i hope he isnt too!!! 

oh god what are the chances if he is!!! 

I dontlove him

*shifty eyes*

hahaha


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hannah and Harry sitting in a tree....

Eek!! Makes me laugh!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yh sitting in the tree

me in one tree with my telescope and him and jamies snogging in another

:001_wub::001_wub::ciappa::yikes:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> yh sitting in the tree
> 
> me in one tree with my telescope and him and jamies snogging in another
> 
> :001_wub::001_wub::ciappa::yikes:


eeewww!! That sounds like my living room...I have a gay housemate, however I am not *in love* with him! I do love him though...and his bf! They are funnny!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

*zooms in onpackage*

 lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

pmsl ....... great thread lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haha lol thanks 

Any mmore??


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

haha...not at the minute! Brain is mush today! head hurts too!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's a priviliage to know you all. Your all nuts! :lol:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

*coco le sirène song for the abandoned hamsters that are rescued*
*friend theme tune music*
so no one told you life was gona be this way....
(clap clap clap clap)
you thought you'd found a home, you dont know what you did wronggggg.
you dont know what to do now your owner has goneeeee
staring through the glass every day, every week, every month, even a year
But
I'll adopt youuuu (when ive seen you there for weeks)
I'll take you homeee (if you look at meee )
I'll look after youuu (because i saw you stuffing your cheeks)

You're not sure where you are and how you got there 
You're not even sure if this owner will care
but then you settle in, and it smells like homeeee
laura got me a brillant new cage using her student loaaaaaannnn 
OHHHHHH
I'll adopt youuuu (when ive seen you there for weeks)
I'll take you homeee (if you look at meee )
I'll look after youuu (because i saw you stuffing your cheeks)

No one could ever love me....
No one could ever cuddle meee..
like you doooooooo
Seems you're the only one who knows what is my favorite toy
pets at home thought i was girl..but actaully im a boyyyy....

Even in my worst, I'm best with you 

If i seem a bit bitey, its because i am quite shyyy
please dont give up on me and say goooood byeeeee 
and
I'll adopt youuuu (when ive seen you there for weeks)
I'll take you homeee (if you look at meee )
I'll look after youuu (because i saw you stuffing your cheeks)


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i think i deserve some rep for that.....
and i also have too much free time on my hands.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hahahahahah!! Well done Foxxy!! Hahahahah! xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i think i deserve some rep for that.....
> and i also have too much free time on my hands.


ha ha thats great,  :thumbup1:

I cant give you rep yet it says I have to spread it around first , they make it sound like chicken pox lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww thanks anyway  hahaaaa any new stuff going on with ullah?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

wants charley!!

he is a syrian with a missing leg and eye due to fighting , needs special care

he is at woodgreen!!! i want him but i cant get ther!
Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

can anyone give you a lift? and have you seen my new hammy? its in the good bad good good thread  i love her!!!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww yh she looks great!
bless her  

no they cant  


im sure he will go to a nice home  

Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i think we should revive this thread!!!! 
anyone else up for it?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes yes yes, I want hamster adventures, gimme hamster adventures NOW.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, let's start this up again


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

...it was a dark and storm night....as the lightning crashed down, the door of the shop slammed shut. Thedogsmother walked in...little did she know.....the cute little hamster she was about to buy....was...........
pregnant
"dum dum dummmmmmmmmmmmmm"

i dont know...i think someone else should have a go lol.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

......thedogsmother found the cute lil hamster looking up at her so lovingly.

"Take her!!!" said the horrible woman behind the counter. So thedogsmother began to think........


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Next installment please .


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

she then thought 

okay okay 
i'll buy this beauty!!

OMG she has had babies......


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

one of the babies was a bit different to the rest..he was white all over...with the ''look in his eyes''.....all the other baby hammys were slightly afraid of him.....
one night...he rose up on to the silent spinner...and....he could TALK
he said to his brother pinky............''we will try and take over...the savic hamster heaven.....then...THE WORLD''
hearing some funny noises, thedogsmother came in and checked on the hamster babies, upon seeing this hamster, she decided to call him...brain. or...for short....brainypoo hahahahaaa


----------

